# Beehive lifter question and reviews?



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Looking for a better way to move and lift hives. Saw the site below and would like to know if anyone have used and what you think.

Thanks.

https://beehivelifters.com/?gclid=C...1n5Fcri_UxxoPqByQgxeZW4XtTLlOa_hoC6QwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Cost a lot at around $900.00 but appears to do a good job, though I would like feed back from someone has used/owns one.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a genie lift. A little different but you can find them used and at a lower price. We love ours.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a Kaptarlift which is almost identical to the model you are looking at. The only difference is the lifting manual winch which I think I like better on the model you are looking at. Everything else looks exactly the same. I like mine and find it useful but these hive lifters are not particularly useful on commercial hive pallets unless they are 2 way pallets or have enough spacing between hives to allow the lifting arms to get in between the hive boxes on the pallet. The cost of the Beehiveslifter is MUCH MUCH cheaper. These were not on the market when I purchased mine. I would have bought the Beehiveslifter if it had been available.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

not sure of you site and setup
but units like this start at $200
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFsUg1kf-qw


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

msl
Thanks. Have one like that and it works great for a lot of things but just can not get my truck close to our hives to use a "bumper lift".


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

I want to introduce real professional ,heavy Duty hive lifter with electric winch ,adjustable wide grubber and much more. Some beekeepers ordered from me and are extremely happy.

Please see website www.Beebreedingcentre.com 

If somebody have a questions i'll be happy to respond. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8HnxjXrgrO3QXdlWGJaaERyQUl3ZWE2NUtrLUE4M1R5LURN/view


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

borisf said:


> I want to introduce real professional ,heavy Duty hive lifter with electric winch ,adjustable wide grubber and much more.


For those who have been looking at the video and contemplating, review to come. Gadget is ordered and hopefully will be here before we need to load bees for the trip to the fireweed yard. If not by then, it will be here by the time we need to set escapes out there.

I was pulling honey from the spring flow this last weekend, setting bee escapes on a stack with 1 deep and 5 mediums was enough lifting to get that top box off, worse yet, putting it back on with yet another empty added under the escape. The straw that broke the proverbial camel's back was a couple days later, lifting the top box off of the 7 high stack and realizing they have built attachment comb between box 6 and 7. I ordered this lifter the next morning.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Groundhwg said:


> Cost a lot at around $900.00 but appears to do a good job, though I would like feed back from someone has used/owns one.


For 900 do your homework. For 40k you can get a forklift.


----------

